

The Pros and Cons of Being a Remote Team (and How We Do It) - sosuke
http://www.groovehq.com/blog/being-a-remote-team

======
fuzzythinker
The 15five app sounds interesting, anyone used it care to let us know if it's
worth it?

[http://www.15five.com/](http://www.15five.com/)

